# Canadian LD Trains Missing From On-Time Map



## Skyline (Jun 22, 2017)

Just noticed that all the Canadian (VIA) long distance trains aren't showing up on http://asm.transitdocs.com/

Some of the "corridor" trains are showing up, however.

Is this just a reporting glitch, or is there some real issue like government or labor strife?


----------



## Train2104 (Jun 22, 2017)

They've been pulled from tsimobile.viarail.ca, from which I get my data.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 23, 2017)

With the tiny amount of action that Canadian trains receive from this website I doubt if this will be missed. Not that I have anything against VIA rail but this is an Amtrak forum


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 23, 2017)

Odd that they are missing and I wonder why. Because of my interest in booking The Canadian, I have been regularly checking the train. It had been appearing even this week, I recall.


----------



## jebr (Jun 23, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> With the tiny amount of action that Canadian trains receive from this website I doubt if this will be missed. Not that I have anything against VIA rail but this is an Amtrak forum


It's certainly pertinent to some, and considering this was posted in the VIA Rail section of the forum, it's definitely of interest to those that browse this part of the forum. I'm also guessing there's plenty of traffic to that site from non-forum members.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 24, 2017)

It disappeared on the one day I was using it for real time information. Had I know. To wait just one more minute


----------



## Skyline (Jun 24, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> With the tiny amount of action that Canadian trains receive from this website I doubt if this will be missed. Not that I have anything against VIA rail but this is an Amtrak forum


There has been plenty of non-Amtrak (including VIA) discussion here. And plenty of railfans ride The Canadian and other VIA trains suddenly missing from the map. As I did, last month. My interest in Canadian trains continues. I doubt I'm alone in wanting to track The Canadian.


----------

